# H&R Block program questions



## D31 (Jan 10, 2017)

I have a 1099-K from Uber and I'm using H&R Block's Deluxe Program. I put the information in already. That part was easy. However, I have questions listed below. Any help is greatly appreciated.

- Business name
- Address
Should I leave either or both blank (it says "if any"). Or do I put Uber and there address or just my name and my address?
-----
Please confirm:
- Business Description - I put "Rideshare Driver"
- Business Category - I put "Transportation and Warehousing"
- Principal Business Code - I put "485300 - Taxi & limousine service"
- Accounting method - I put "Cash" (is that correct?)
- Did you materially participate in the business in 2016 - I put "Yes" (is that correct?)
-----
Here's where I'm really confused. What goes in for the following information:
- Total Receipts and Sales
- Other Business Income
- Returns and Allowances


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

D31 said:


> I have a 1099-K from Uber and I'm using H&R Block's Deluxe Program. I put the information in already. That part was easy. However, I have questions listed below. Any help is greatly appreciated.
> 
> - Business name
> - Address
> ...


Business name is your name (sole proprietor) unless you have LLC with company name.
Business address is where your vehicle is normally stored. Most likely your home address
Total receipts and sales is what Uber deposited into your acct.
Other business income is tips (if you want to claim them)
Returns and allowances is N/A since Uber reimburses tolls and makes fare adjustments with the money deposited into your acct.


----------



## D31 (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank u so much. 

As far as accounting method - "Cash"?

Materially participate in business - "Yes"?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

D31 said:


> Thank u so much.
> 
> As far as accounting method - "Cash"?
> 
> Materially participate in business - "Yes"?


Correct


----------

